# Got No BBQ Sauce BBQ Sauce



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

This is good for chicken and pork, because I've tried it. It would be good for ribs and I'm sure it would work for wings. And since it is red, well, would be great for a Halloween table!

Here it is...

Take meat of choice and brown on each side in a bit of olive oil.

Mix together 
1 cup of Ketchup
1 can of cola (I use diet Coke or Pepsi, but any should do)

Pour over meat and bring to a boil then turn down and simmer for 40 minutes. I cook it 20 minutes a side, first 20 covered then uncovered for the second 20 letting the sauce cook down.

~~~
I made it like this the first time with chicken breast. The second time with chicken breast sprinkled with season salt. The third time with thick sliced pork loin sprinkled with season salt, extra pepper and a teaspoon of minced garlic ( I keep a jar of the minced kind in the fridge for last minute decisions).

They were all good, but we like it spicy! So try it and let your inner kitchen witch call upon the spices you like best!

ENJOY!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes that is a good sauce, and is very good on ribs slow cooked in the oven.
thanks.


----------

